

YouTube must be disrupted - basilbthoppil
https://medium.com/@cherianthomas/youtube-must-be-disrupted-ccb9b73bcee6

======
Detrus
Yea and few of those services that "disrupted" Craigslist are well known. The
population at large knows maybe 3 of them.

Because if you have to market and brand each comprehensible English
description such as recipes, dating, selling used junk with some weird brand
name like Cucumbertron, NotOkCupid or whatever, it's an uphill battle. The
market can only accept a few new big brands a year.

When a normal person (as a opposed to a computer obsessed geek) wants to do
stuff on a computer, they want to do it without learning a million little
brands that do narrow little tasks, take time to find, learn a UI, figure out
if they work right.

They want to type in "dating", click on some profiles and schedule dates.

Whatever companies compete to handle this service are under the hood. To the
user "it just works." Without that niche services face a lottery in an over-
saturated market of niche services. That's really why big brands exist in the
digital realm and take massive effort or long periods of time to dethrone.

Craigslist and YouTube work because they provide a consistent, predictable way
to access a multitude of services and video topics. That's something the "web"
or computers in general should handle instead of companies. That's what really
needs to be disrupted.

------
robgibbons
While I understand and agree with most of this post, I prefer the all-in-one
aspect of YouTube. Having six different apps for different categories of video
is not ideal to me.

